# New Moderators: rojo and Chi_town/Philly



## Frederik Magle

It is my great pleasure to announce the assignment of two new moderators on Talk Classical:

*rojo* and *Chi_town/Philly*!

Robin and Chi_town/Philly, I'm very happy to have you on our staff of Talk Classical and will be looking much forward to working with you both here!

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations you two ... 

Glad to have you both part of the team here.


----------



## rojo

Thanks Frederik, and thanks Lars; you know I'll do my best here. 

Congrats Chi_town/Philly!


----------



## Elgarian

Excellent news. Thanks to both of you for taking the job on.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Thanks go out to *Frederik*, *Krummhorn* & *Daniel* for making this the sort of place where I consider it an honor to try to help. Big gratitude also to *rojo*, who's also doubtless has lightened the load on our sibling forum.

I appreciate the encouraging words, *Elgarian*! The (virtual) door is always open. CTP


----------



## handlebar

Congrats!! 

Jim


----------



## Praine

I'm not familiar with rojo at all, but I always noticed that Chi_town/Philly is very helpful and I have thought to myself before, "Gosh, he would be a good moderator!" Congratulations on getting that spot.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Great choices! Congratulations to both of you guys. I don't know too much about rojo but having a flick through his posts it's easy to see he is level headed and very fair. Chi has become a good friend here and it's wonderful to see him trusted with this resposibility which I have no doubt he will bear extremely well. The forum will surely benefit from his knowledgable and just intervention on matters dubious and disputable.
FC


----------



## Frederik Magle

post-minimalist said:


> Great choices! Congratulations to both of you guys. I don't know too much about rojo but having a flick through his posts it's easy to see he is level headed and very fair.


I'm glad you are happy with our new moderators, so am I indeed!

Just so you know, Robin (rojo) is a she, not a he 

Regards,
-Frederik


----------



## Daniel

Congratulations from my side, too! I am purely happy and looking forward to your great help and input.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Havent seen Rojo around but hope to have interesting discussions with her.

Congrats to you both!


----------



## rojo

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

Post-minimalist, what nice things to say. 

If anyone (such as Reign of Praine and emiellucifuge,) would like to know a bit more about me, feel free to do as post-minimalist has done; have a look at my posting history here and at MIMF. Also, one can take a gander at my website; the link is below. 

(It's funny, most peeps think I'm a 'he'. Honestly, it really doesn't matter much.)


----------

